# Something is wrong with my 2001 S4 2.7t



## nappent (Oct 16, 2003)

The past couple of days I've notice a issue... I'll be in 3rd gear at WOT around 3500-4000 RPM and it's like I loose 50% of my power and the car shutters for a few seconds.. and then all goes back to normal while the RPM climb past 4500. Now this happen a few times only in 3rd gear so I'm thinking this must have something to do with the tranny. A day later I'm in 2nd gear at WOT and it does the same thing but now I get the flashing CEL which we all know is not good... Here's the problem, I get the flashing CEL but there is no error code recorded. So I pull over turn off the car and put the car in the stock chip mode since I have the APR software. I turn the car on the CEL is not flashing nor on at all. I go in to WOT and clearly do not have the power I would have with the chip enabled but I don't have any power lost or shuttering like before.
After talking to a friend of my that's a mechanic he thinks this has something to do with fuel delivery. I can say is not the fuel filter because I replace it 2 months ago. I always use Chevron 92 octane fuel. I also replaced the air intake filter and spark plugs around 2 months ago. One month ago I put in a new RS4 clutch with a new OEM flywheel.
So my only thoughts is I got a clogged injector, maybe a vacuum leak, or possible bad turbo.
Any of you got any thoughts on my situation?


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Something is wrong with my 2001 S4 2.7t (nappent)*

I am assuming that you have already had you can vag com scanned. This would the best way to reveal what is going on. The first things of course you would check for are boost leaks, then diverter valves, with also checked the throttle body boot for tears and holes. There are articles on how to check this things.
It could easily be one of the things or something else like a EGT (exhaust gas temp) sensor. If this goes bad then this would cause your symptoms. This happened to me- no surging in stock mode then when chipped mode was selected - the surging began with the flashing light. With these cars you MUST have a vag scan to really see what is going on. Hope this helps. 
temagnus2004


----------



## nappent (Oct 16, 2003)

Well I got my car scanned again and I have a misfire on cylinder 1. Since the misfire seems to be only on one cylinder I'm thinking I just have a bad coilpack. So I just swapped the coilpacks from another cylinder and will see if the misfire follows it. I need to swing by my friends shop and get it scanned again to see if my theory is right. What I've been reading is when people have a bad EGT sensor they get some sort of random multi cylinder misfire code. ... I guess we will see.


----------



## megafreakindeth (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (nappent)*

assuming your coils are good,and the plugs are good(change ever 40k no matter what) the injectors were upgraded in 02 due to high incidents of clogging. the easiest way of identifying this is that the car will misfire without the vag com picking it up. it will also mis at certian loads because it starts to spit. cheapest solution is to run seafoam in the tank as it will both break up the rust in the injector's filters and on the pintle valves. mid range is is to run an injector flush thru the fuel line (BG stuff) and worst case youll need new injectors. old ones are blue, the updated ones are pink/red.


----------



## BarakOBalla (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: (megafreakindeth)*

Boost leak, clogged injectors, could even be a computer issue


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

When you swapped the coil pack, did you pull the spark plug? to see if it looked odd or bad?


----------

